# Málaga or Nerja?



## Jimmy1980 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hola todos

I've finally decided to take the plunge and look into a move from the UK to Spain. I've regularly been to the Costa del Sol over the years and so it feels most familiar. Although we used to stay in Nerja alot I was wondering if a larger city like Málaga would suit me better though to actually live as it won't feel as touristy. However, I'm not sure what the expat scene is like there as I've usually just passed through. Mi Espanol no es malo but I'd prefer to have an English speaking community around me too.

Grateful for any expert view.

Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Plenty of English speakers in Málaga city. Lots of different neighbourhoods and things going on so you can choose your scene. Nerja is nice to visit but I'm not sure I'd want to live there all year round.


----------



## Jimmy1980 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks A! Are you near Cadiz? I went to Tariffa a couple of times and loved it. Bit too small to live there I guess and the wind would drive me mad!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As a regular visitor to Nerja and soon to be moving to Nerja or nearby Torrox, I would say that if you need to work, you will be better off in Malaga as it provides a lot more opportunities. Nerja is a wonderful place to retire to, but expat work opportunities have been shrinking with economic decline and now Covid.


----------



## Jimmy1980 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks Joppa. What sort of work do Brit expats typically do in Málaga?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Jimmy1980 said:


> Thanks Joppa. What sort of work do Brit expats typically do in Málaga?


Very little I suspect. Especially with Brexit and covid. Especially if you are referring to legal work


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

At one time quite a few Brits worked at Malaga Airport but not viable right now. Another opportunity (if you can call it that) was English speakers for a few call centres.

Some lovely places in Malaga but some districts are virtually no go areas. google districts before you decide.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Jimmy1980 said:


> Thanks A! Are you near Cadiz? I went to Tariffa a couple of times and loved it. Bit too small to live there I guess and the wind would drive me mad!


I'm in a small town in the middle of Cádiz province, about 50 km from the capital. Tarifa is another one of those places that's nice to visit but you wouldn't want to live there unless you were seriously into windsurfing!


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Malaga every time. Nerja is very “touristy”. Malaga beautiful city, loads to do.


----------

